# Low spinning driver shaft



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've notice last year the i have lost quite a bit of distance with the driver and getting no run on the ball at all even on hard fairways.

When i was fitted for my driver the mizuno mp630 fast track9.5 deg with the fubuki stiff shaft, i was getting ave 230 carry and plus, now its about 200!

someone i know works in the offices of the local golf shop which has a trackman,so he invited me to have a go with a few diffnt shafts.


My swing speed with the driver is about 98-100

The spin was over 4000 rpm

and the launch was 19deg

ave carry 200-205

it didn't seem to make much differnce which shaft or loft on the driver.

I tried a proforce stiff tour flex, and addilla RIP a voodoo and i think it was a javlin stiff all very high spin the voodoo being the worst at 6000 rpm.

Anyone know of a low spinning shaft that would help me gain some distance back?

I hope ethan will know


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I've notice last year the i have lost quite a bit of distance with the driver and getting no run on the ball at all even on hard fairways.

When i was fitted for my driver the mizuno mp630 fast track9.5 deg with the fubuki stiff shaft, i was getting ave 230 carry and plus, now its about 200!

someone i know works in the offices of the local golf shop which has a trackman,so he invited me to have a go with a few diffnt shafts.


My swing speed with the driver is about 98-100

The spin was over 4000 rpm

and the launch was 19deg

ave carry 200-205

it didn't seem to make much differnce which shaft or loft on the driver.

I tried a proforce stiff tour flex, and addilla RIP a voodoo and i think it was a javlin stiff all very high spin the voodoo being the worst at 6000 rpm.

Anyone know of a low spinning shaft that would help me gain some distance back?

I hope ethan will know

Click to expand...

I think mine is a mid spin but when I got fitted I was in between 2000 and 2500 for spin which was pretty good (so I was told!)  That may be a combination of factors, swing, shaft and head though.

For example I get little spin from the Fubuki shaft aswell.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 19, 2012)

Thought about taking up bowls?





Grafalloy Prolaunch red. Worth a bash. I'm surprised that the Rip shaft spun so much.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 19, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I've notice last year the i have lost quite a bit of distance with the driver and getting no run on the ball at all even on hard fairways.

When i was fitted for my driver the mizuno mp630 fast track9.5 deg with the fubuki stiff shaft, i was getting ave 230 carry and plus, now its about 200!

someone i know works in the offices of the local golf shop which has a trackman,so he invited me to have a go with a few diffnt shafts.


My swing speed with the driver is about 98-100

The spin was over 4000 rpm

and the launch was 19deg

ave carry 200-205

it didn't seem to make much differnce which shaft or loft on the driver.

I tried a proforce stiff tour flex, and addilla RIP a voodoo and i think it was a javlin stiff all very high spin the voodoo being the worst at 6000 rpm.

Anyone know of a low spinning shaft that would help me gain some distance back?

I hope ethan will know

Click to expand...

That is a lot of spin and a very high launch. I wonder if the issue is a swing mechanics issues - hitting down on the ball too much?

Anyway, if you want a good value low launch low spin shaft, the Grafalloy ProLaunch Red might fit the bill.


----------



## fundy (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking at the custom fit shafts Titleist offer the very low spin options are:

Proforce V2 96, Rombax 7Z08, Devotion 06, Motore Speeder VC 7.2, Devotion 7, Devotion 8, X-Con 6, OZik HD6, Rombax Pro95, Motore F1, Diamana Ahina 80, Diamana White 83, Diamana White 73.

Both the RIP and the Prolaunch Red fall into the low-mid category for spin levels.

By no means a comprehensive list but should give you several you could try possibly (albeit few will be stock shafts).

Personally use a Motore F1 and find it decent, low spin but quite responsive feel wise


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2012)

could be right about the swing, didn't have an issue with my driving before still straight just 40-50 yards shorter.


----------



## Lump (Jan 19, 2012)

19* launch angle  Thats very high. I think 12* is what your wanting with about 2800rpm.

A whiteboard shaft might work well, they are low spin.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 19, 2012)

another vote for the Graffalloy prolaunch red- played it for 4 years, spookily enough changed to the fubuki now as the prolaunch was too low with an 8.5* head


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

What driver is that Darth?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			What driver is that Darth?
		
Click to expand...

That was on a Titleist 907 D2, now on the MP630 that has the Fubuki shaft but 10.5* which is taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			That was on a Titleist 907 D2, now on the MP630 that has the Fubuki shaft but 10.5* which is taking a bit of getting used to.
		
Click to expand...

would you be willing to sell it or at least let me borrow it for a few weeks to try the shaft?


----------



## FG_HOOR (Jan 20, 2012)

it sounds like you are hitting down on the ball. did you not get the degrees of your angle of attack when you had your swing measured? i bet your probably -5 lol


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			would you be willing to sell it or at least let me borrow it for a few weeks to try the shaft?
		
Click to expand...

If you want to pay postage I have a 909 D3 with a proper blueboard 73g stiff shaft you can try its just lying in my spare room doing nowt!


----------



## Doc (Jan 20, 2012)

I had a spin rate of 1950 if that's good with the 61 gram Diamana 'ilima.

The G20 stiff was 3000+

Hth

Steve...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

chris661 said:



			If you want to pay postage I have a 909 D3 with a proper blueboard 73g stiff shaft you can try its just lying in my spare room doing nowt!
		
Click to expand...

Cheer's Chris, how much is postage?


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Cheer's Chris, how much is postage?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno will have a look and see and get back to you.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Dunno will have a look and see and get back to you.
		
Click to expand...

 Chis, Is the blue board a low launch shaft, and what deg is the head on it?

Thanks chris.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 20, 2012)

what about fujikura fit on max red tour trajectory ive a stiff shaft 65g 3.5 torque mid/high kick point tip stiff shaft connected to a cleveland  hibore xl tour driver 9.5. if the shaft is any use. according to the fujikura its a low spinning shaft


----------



## CMAC (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			would you be willing to sell it or at least let me borrow it for a few weeks to try the shaft?
		
Click to expand...

Patrick, I would have been more than happy to let you borrow it to try but I sold it to golfbidder 2 weeks ago when it didnt sell here, sorry.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

bigslice said:



			what about fujikura fit on max red tour trajectory ive a stiff shaft 65g 3.5 torque mid/high kick point tip stiff shaft connected to a cleveland  hibore xl tour driver 9.5. if the shaft is any use. according to the fujikura its a low spinning shaft
		
Click to expand...

Don't know about that shaft, been rec to have a Gfy red shaft with 8 deg head, so not interested in buying the highbore, might be interested in trying it though.

Prob need to have a lesson with the pro, but he's away playing abroard till mid feb.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Chis, Is the blue board a low launch shaft, and what deg is the head on it?

Thanks chris.
		
Click to expand...

Head is 9.5* http://www.titleist.com/golfclubs/drivers/909D3.asp some info on that 

Shaft is low to mid launch and mid spin according to the blurb 
http://www.titleist.com/images/products/pdfs/909_shaft_chart.pdf


Prob chatting about Â£20 ish postage then if you like it we can haggle  I wont be too sore on you though,


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Head is 9.5* http://www.titleist.com/golfclubs/drivers/909D3.asp some info on that 

Shaft is low to mid launch and mid spin according to the blurb 
http://www.titleist.com/images/products/pdfs/909_shaft_chart.pdf


Prob chatting about Â£20 ish postage then if you like it we can haggle  I wont be too sore on you though,



Click to expand...

Chris i can't see a blue board shaft on there or im i blind?


----------



## fundy (Jan 20, 2012)

it will be the diamana blue - which is in effect a mid spin shaft (the white is diamanas lowest spin shaft)


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Chris i can't see a blue board shaft on there or im i blind?
		
Click to expand...

Your blind right in the middle box kinda lower left sector


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Your blind right in the middle box kinda lower left sector
		
Click to expand...

If its the same as the Voodo its not worth it that was the one that sun the most 

Cheers for the offer anyway


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			If its the same as the Voodo its not worth it that was the one that sun the most 

Cheers for the offer anyway
		
Click to expand...

It is a different beast to the voodoo this is a "proper" shaft and not "made for"


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2012)

chris661 said:



			It is a different beast to the voodoo this is a "proper" shaft and not "made for"
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a read up about it and compair it with Gara red and come back to you next week.

Thanks for the offer Chris.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 20, 2012)

No worries  guv'nor


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 20, 2012)

Patrick had the same fault losing distance, i know its winter and and the ball doesn't fly as far etc ,but when guys were hitting it past me who never have i went to the Custom Fit bit of the range at St Andrews.

I do hit down on the ball ,the first few were about -4 degrees spin rate between 3500 - 4400 with club at 10.5 degrees and launch angle of between 10 - 14 degrees total length 230 yards.
After speaking to the fitter we dropped the club to 9.5 degrees and a swing tip the attack angle went to 1 degree the launch angle was 14.3 degrees spin rate was 1900 and distance was 247 yards.

I was using a Fujikura Blur Stigg shaft the fitter said it was a great fit for my swing,hope this helps all the data was from trackman into a strong wind at the range.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 21, 2012)

Patrick mate, this is the first time I've ever replied to a post on this section 'cause I certainly don't consider myself an expert.
Anyway...
I'd say if you've lost 30yds suddenly its a swing issue rather than a shaft issue.
Get checked by a pro before shelling out any hard earned. If your pro is away, go to someone else who is reputable.

Unless you've got a bad case of new shiney yearning. In which case that's ok.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 21, 2012)

When I was fit for a shaft last year the purpose was to lower the flight, and lower spin. At the time I walked away with 2 options for shafts ..... The first was a Project X 6c12 shaft, The second was a Matrix Ozik HD6.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2012)

Went for a few holes at Tain Yesterday and bumped into the pro, explained the problem to him and off we went to the practic area.

Anyway long story short, i've indeed been hitting down on the ball. 

Reason getting over on my left side too quickly, hence chopping down.

anyway tried to stay behind the ball more and it had instant results.

Almost drove the 1st ( winter tee well forward and down wind) almost 300 yards and hit a monster on the 3rd again down wind but almost 350 yards, the less said about the rest of the round the better.

still could do with a lower launching shaft he says.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 23, 2012)

Result! You didn't look like you were struggling too much at Goswick


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Result! You didn't look like you were struggling too much at Goswick 

Click to expand...

was a bit but it has got worse over the last few months, driving was the best part of my game and that had tailed off. I'm not the longest in our roll up group but i'm now just average and most of the guys are, lets say older gentlemen, eham.


changed my swing from being very flat to more upright, but have a habit of moving my weight over to my left side before i've finnished the backswing.

I had a go with the captains driver the other week and he was given it by a european tour pro, very stiff and hit it miles. A few people suggested a stiffer shaft?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			was a bit but it has got worse over the last few months, driving was the best part of my game and that had tailed off. I'm not the longest in our roll up group but i'm now just average and most of the guys are, lets say older gentlemen, eham.


changed my swing from being very flat to more upright, but have a habit of moving my weight over to my left side before i've finnished the backswing.

I had a go with the captains driver the other week and he was given it by a european tour pro, very stiff and hit it miles. A few people suggested a stiffer shaft?
		
Click to expand...

With a move like that you'd be a prime candidate to join Justones stack'n'tilt revolution.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			With a move like that you'd be a prime candidate to join Justones stack'n'tilt revolution.
		
Click to expand...

what is this "stack and tilt" you speak of?


----------

